# Hearts of Palm



## Zhizara (Mar 3, 2015)

I picked up a can of hearts of palm today.  I'm looking for ideas of ways to cook them, rather than use them in a salad.

  Ideas, please?


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 3, 2015)

I love hearts of palm and haven't had them in quite a while, and then only in salads. Now I'm going to have to add them to my list. 

Here's a couple Z, just from a quick search. They both got good reviews, and sound pretty good to me. I don't know if they would fit in with your dietary restrictions. 

Hearts of Palm Dip Recipe - Allrecipes.com

Hearts of Palm Risotto Recipe - Allrecipes.com


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 3, 2015)

Try searching on Palmito recipes.  

I saw several recipes for palmito pie and this soup recipe caught my eye!

Sopa de Palmito (Heart of Palm Soup) | Easy Brazilian Recipes


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 3, 2015)

I picked up a can of them once by mistake as I wanted to make an artichoke dip, but used about the same recipe for the dip Cheryl posted. It was delicious.

I have a can of them that has been in the pantry for ages, and I'm going to give that soup recipe a go AB. Thanks.


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 3, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> I picked up a can of them once by mistake as I wanted to make an artichoke dip, but used about the same recipe for the dip Cheryl posted. *It was delicious.*
> 
> I have a can of them that has been in the pantry for ages, and I'm going to give that soup recipe a go AB. Thanks.


 
Good to know, Kay.  I think I'll try that, and sub 1/2 C. plain yogurt for half of the mayo and sour cream.  

Aunt Bea, that soup does sound good!


----------



## jennyema (Mar 3, 2015)

I just eat the cold canned HoP with a squeeze of lime juice as a cold side dish.  Sort of a salad but....

I love hearts of palm!


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 4, 2015)

I've had them before and I remember the taste as being similar to artichoke hearts.

I like the dip recipe.  Like you, Cheryl, I automatically planned to use yogurt.

Aunt Bea, the soup recipe sounds yummy.  I printed out a copy and will have to make changes, but I think it's doable.  The potatoes are a no-no for my diabetes, but I bet I can come up with a cream of palmito (?) soup.

I'll Google palmito too.  I'd never heard of that word before.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 4, 2015)

Zhizara said:


> I've had them before and I remember the taste as being similar to artichoke hearts.
> 
> I like the dip recipe.  Like you, Cheryl, I automatically planned to use yogurt.
> 
> ...



Be sure you bake it long enough to get it toasty brown on top Z. A pie pan works well, and veggie dippers of celery, carrot and bell pepper sticks are divine!


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 4, 2015)

I've only had them in cold salads, so I'm no help! But looking for other ways to eat them...thanks for starting this thread. I have some in the freezer from the wholesaler I stop by every week...


----------



## Roll_Bones (Mar 4, 2015)

When I was in Brazil, it seemed heart of palm were on every table.
I personally don't care much for them plain.
That was all my experience with them. One week in Brazil.


----------



## Claire (Mar 8, 2015)

I would also use them in any pasta dish that is sort of pasta primavera.  Chopped heart of palm, tomatoes, fresh herbs, a good dose of olive oil, either hot or cold, maybe topped with a few crumbs of parm, feta, or goat cheese.


----------

